# UAG Scout case quick review for Galaxy note 2



## madrex

First thought:

This case is very solid with some flex and will be able to protect the phone from falls at a decent heigths.

Contents:

1x Case
2x Colored card inserts (Orange and Black)
1x Screen protector
1x Instructional packet

Build quality:

Combination of 2 types of materials much like the 2 piece Otterbox cases. Slight flex to the case compared to Diztronic case which can fold in half. Screen is protected when faced down.

Feel:

Better grip when compared to Diztronic case. Outer borders have a rubber feel to them with increased padding to the corners.

Cons:

Added bulk when compared to Diztronic case. Colored inserts are just paper cards held in place by 2 small studs inside the case. Slightly expensive at $39? purchased at $29. S-pen cutout is deep, taking pen out is easy but returning it will require more effort as pen will not sit flush without pressing pen into the case.


----------



## gnex0422

Thank you for the review. I like the case where did you get it?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## madrex

gnex0422 said:


> Thank you for the review. I like the case where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


http://www.amazon.com/Urban-Armor-UAG-GLXN2-BLK-BLK-W-SCRN-VP/dp/B00B46XSYY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360977942&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=uag+scout+galaxy+note+2

I purchased mine as pre-order, direct from UAG site and used a coupon code to take $10 off. Currently bein sold at Amazon.com for $44 shipped.


----------



## gnex0422

madrex said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Urban-Armor-UAG-GLXN2-BLK-BLK-W-SCRN-VP/dp/B00B46XSYY/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360977942&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=uag+scout+galaxy+note+2
> 
> I purchased mine as pre-order, direct from UAG site and used a coupon code to take $10 off. Currently bein sold at Amazon.com for $44 shipped.


Thanks....i see they have a white one. My note is white i think that woukd look pretty bada$$.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

